# 2009 Madone 5.5?



## Ben01 (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know weather the new Dura Ace 7900 will be available on the '09 Madone 5.5? Have only seen one photo, which showed Sram Force. Trek web page still shows the '08 models.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like only the 6 series will get the Dura-Ace 7900 as stock, outside of a P1 build.

Looks like the 5.2 will remain with the Ultegra SL and the 5.5 will remain with the SRAM Force.


----------



## whackum (Aug 22, 2006)

*2009 trek 5.5*

hey, Ben 01. just got my '09 5.5 and it is equipped with force grouppo and bontrager speed brakes. no listing of dura ace on the 5.5. beautiful metallic red color with white/black accents. bike just screamed for a sram red grouppo, so being the bike **** i am it's on there now. also put race x lite wheels and race xxx lite carbon bars. weighs in at a "hefty" 15.5 lbs with pedals. now, if it rides half as good as it looks


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Please post a pic if possible.


----------



## Ben01 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. Down here in N.Z. the '08 5.5 came with D-A., so am hoping they'll stick with that for '09.
By the way, what is a "P1 build"?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

P1 = Project One (sorry)! A project one build is a custom build, for instance a Madone with Campy Record, or SRAM Red, or just different paint, or outfit. HTH 

see http://projectone.trekbikes.com/

zac

EDIT: And I must say that I am jealous of the 09 Project Ones as there is no longer an upcharge! The ability to customize (paint) everything is pretty cool.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Not to mention quick turn-around times! Hope they are able to keep up with the demand they will probably be experiencing! Pretty cool system for customizing your parts as well...


----------

